# Hit a rock - is board repairable?



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Was having a great day at mammoth - Bluebird day after a ton of snow this weekend. Was going down a narrow pass (roadrunner for those that know) almost to the end where it opens up, when a person tries to pass and while trying yo avoid a collision, I swerved and hit the front of my board on a rock! Wtf! 

I got up and made sure the guy was ok (he also fell), looked down at ny board and saw this. I rode it down and it felt ok but obviously that's a big ding. 

Is this repairable or is the board done?


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Done. Do you have warranty on that?


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

that...is...done....

while screws, epoxy and other crap could pull it close together again.. they wouldn't last long unless all u ride is powder..

be thankful it was the board and not the head.. that's a death gash right there


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

Noreaster said:


> Done. Do you have warranty on that?


warranties do not cover hitting rocks..


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> Done. Do you have warranty on that?


Thanks guys. That's what I was thinking too but just wanted to make sure. Dang I'm pissed - talk about a mood killer. Was having a great day up to this point....


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

oneshot said:


> warranties do not cover hitting rocks..


They do cover defects though. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> They do cover defects though. Might be worth a try.


Yeah. I hit a rock...I deserve this. Should fallen on the other guy instead.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

Noreaster said:


> They do cover defects though. Might be worth a try.



totally! just go out there and blatantly lie and look like you are a defect of a human.. did you look at the picture at all?.. anyone in there right mind would look at that and tell ya to go eat a bag of you know whats if you claimed "defect"


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

So Ale damaged a splitboard similar to that a few years ago. He went to the shop and the asked them what they could do. The repair guy smiled and said he had just the thing to fix it up. Went into the back, came back with a beer, handed it to Ale and said "Sorry man you're board is done". 

Pretty much the same here. Ouch. I would contact the manufacturer. Most do understand what this means and have some empathy for their customers. They may just hook you up with a deal on a new deck. Which is about the best you can hope for in this situation.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Where did you buy it? If you bought it form dogfunk.com or backcountry.com, they have a lifetime return policy that allows you to return the item if you're not satisfied. If you bought it online, check the website's return policy and try to return it. 
Sorry about your board. Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

oneshot said:


> totally! just go out there and blatantly lie and look like you are a defect of a human.. did you look at the picture at all?.. anyone in there right mind would look at that and tell ya to go eat a bag of you know whats if you claimed "defect"


OK, here's my experience: in the past decade I broke 3 snowboards. One was a clear defect, snapped the nose clean off. The other split during a simple spine jump, looked like that guy's only went 15" in. I don't know how or why it happened but it shouldn't have, there was a bit of ice on the landing though. The third one, a Jones, I wrecked running into a tree. 

The first two were replaced under warranty. Jones wasn't. Still, I called them all in. Now, it is of course a matter of personal preference but I don't care how I might be looked at or what I'm told to "go eat". My ego doesn't get bruised either way and looking like a fool beats shelling out few hundred bucks for a new board any day. 

Like I said, I'd try it. No harm in asking.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks guys - I'll take a look at the board tomorrow morning. I'm pretty sure it looks like it got hit with something (which it did). I got a really good deal on that board anyway (slackcountry), but I'm still pissed I cracked it. 

I'm more mad at myself - I obviously could of done things differently to avoid the rock. I think I got a bit spooked when I looked over my left shoulder and suddenly saw this guy coming out of nowhere. I am typically fine on narrow trails, but this board is a bit longer than my usual, and I got a little uncomfortable with the narrowness of the trail and going two wide - I honestly have never had that happen before. 

This is my first cracked board, but I feel horrible - I had only used it for a week. FAAACK.


----------

